# Where To Find Justice??



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

so this Justice kit...i really like....where is it available..or is it not or what??? And how much is it?? i LOVE it


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

:confused Where did you see this?


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.gto-justice.com/

http://www.twistdisc.com/ (scroll down)

http://images.google.com/images?q=GTO+Justice&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Man, I feel like a [email protected] I looked for it and everything, but I couldn't tell you how to get your hands on one. Sorry.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

its cool thanks tho


----------

